# rattlesnake



## badbob38 (Oct 28, 2010)

Colt has a new 1911 and it is called RattleSnake. This is one bad looking machine. The grips are covered with real snake skin. There will only be 1000 made. I will try to post a photo of The RattleSnake, way to rich for a disabled vet under Hopsice care. $ 2195.00 plus $ 149.00 for show box. bob k.


----------

